# Trolling Lures



## papermaker (Nov 19, 2011)

What are the "MUST HAVES" lures for wahoo and mahi-mahi.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

A must have for any pelagic for me is an ilander/ballyhoo combo. Always have at least one in the spread.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I have had a lot of success with the Ballyhood Snagger Daisy Chain here and in the keys for Mahi Mahi.... It is a must have on my boat.









AND I have caught Wahoo on them as well....









http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/ballyhood-lures-283945/

I also have a lure Chris recommended to me for wahoo, WoolyBooger Sugar Drop








And this year we'll be trying the Ballyhood Banshee cowbell hi speed lure


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm sorry, I almost forgot, lots more on Wahoo trolling:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f37/#







Lets talk Wahoo spread


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Stick with islanders , they are easy and everything eats them. Blue/ white black /purple black/ red .. Can't go wrong


----------



## papermaker (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info and the Thread link!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ditto what Alex said, Ilanders are easy and a no brainer. Simple duster/ballyhoo combos are great too and will take anything from 1lb chicken Dolphin to 400lb Blues. 

Of course, having a plug in the prop wash pays off big with Wahoo. My favorites are either a Braid Marauder or Braid Little Speedy in orange/black


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Chris V said:


> Ditto what Alex said, Ilanders are easy and a no brainer. Simple duster/ballyhoo combos are great too and will take anything from 1lb chicken Dolphin to 400lb Blues.
> 
> Of course, having a plug in the prop wash pays off big with Wahoo. My favorites are either a Braid Marauder or Braid Little Speedy in orange/black


 
I have caught many a Wahoo and Tuna on a Braid Little Speedy..!!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Ilander blu/wht, Ilander Sea Star grn/drk grn, Makiara Bullwinkle pink, Ilander Express Blk/plmb, Moldcraft Wide Range blk/pur.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> I have caught many a Wahoo and Tuna on a Braid Little Speedy..!!


My hands-down favorite plug for wahoo and tuna and I've caught quite a few dolphin and AJs with it too. It's small size means a better hookup rate and can be used on all sizes of tackle, including casting with spinning gear. I also like Braid's prices better than another, better-known Japanese competitor.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

Ocean Master said:


> I have caught many a Wahoo and Tuna on a Braid Little Speedy..!!



How did you rig it? Wire, weight?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't know how OM rigs his but after a lot of trial and error, I have settled on #9 single strand wire. I only use weights on my little speedy if I'm high speed trolling


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

Chris V said:


> I don't know how OM rigs his but after a lot of trial and error, I have settled on #9 single strand wire. I only use weights on my little speedy if I'm high speed trolling


What, like 3'? Do you just twist it 8 or so times to a swivel?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I use about 5-6' and attach with a modified haywire twist with an offshore loop. To do this, you just pass the wire through the eye twice with two twists creating a loop that will stay open even under heavy pressure. You can see this in the pic below


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Chris V said:


> I use about 5-6' and attach with a modified haywire twist with an offshore loop. To do this, you just pass the wire through the eye twice with two twists creating a loop that will stay open even under heavy pressure. You can see this in the pic below


It's clear the wahoo hate that top pattern Chris


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That is "baby tuna". That color pattern and orange/black are my favorites

I never seem to have them long enough to get truly destroyed. I've had a few that were completely stripped of paint.


----------

